# Visa 491 Further Assessment Meaning



## eng.bolaraafat (3 mo ago)

Hi All,
I have lodged my visa application 491 and I haven't finished my medical yet, however, I have attached all required documents beside my biometrics.
I have few questions please:

1- what is further assessment means? "as screenshot below"
2- Why I still can see attach documents even I have attached all documents and confirmed it. "as screenshot below"
3- Do i have to Click Submit Application Button or no need. "as screenshot below"

Thanks in Advance for your Support.


----------

